# Melanotan 2, Success, no moles!



## Keat0n (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello,

I have injected melanotan 2 for a week now, and I've tanned a couple of time (2), and so far I have not have any new moles, and the best part is that my current freckles (Shoulder, arms, face) are not getting any darker either, they are actually fading.

I heard to much about moles darkening and new freckles appearing and current moles and freckles would darken, but it is the complete opposite with me, so I'm very happy.


----------



## Bronick (Oct 4, 2013)

Wow, that's an amazing success story.  Very few people can say that they haven't noticed at least some increase in freckles and moles, and I don't think I've ever heard of them diminishing.  How's your skin color?  Have you gotten much darker?


----------



## Keat0n (Oct 8, 2013)

I can tell you that Im a lot darker and that people started commenting about saying "Wow you look so much darker!" and "you look a lot hotter now" and a lot of other things.
I can happily say Im PLEASED witg melanotan, it changed my life, I look so much healthier!


----------

